# shop fox classic fence



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a brand new shop fox classic fence for a table saw I put an after market fence on my saw and don't need this. I'm selling it for $75 its still in the box from shipping from grizzly. it will also fit and standard contractor saw and cabinet saws you can email me me @ [email protected]


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sold


----------

